# Large iggy viv



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello. I am building a 6'x6'x4' iggy viv, when adult (well, 3'+) it can live in my bedroom free roam, retreating to its viv when i go out for the weekend or what ever.

Is it dangerous to have an adult iggy free roaming in the room you are sleeping in? Also, fo the viv, is it better to have some smaller, bushier logs, or afew long, fat branches?

Is apple tree branches ok? As i can nick some from my dads garden :whistling2:


I take it they are good climbers, so are they good jumpers too?

Can people please post piccies of their iggy vivs please.

Taa, tom.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally. In my opinion, i wouldnt allow a full grown adult iggies free roaming. I Know people that do. But to put it nicely, there house isnt very hygenic. When they defecate, it bloody stinks. Can stain the carpet, and regurlar shampooing the carpet will be needed. You might loose some friends or your partner. lol.

Not to sure on the apple tree branches mate. Not an iguana expert. But i would recommend solid/sturdy branches. They are great climber with there long nails, but care needs to be taken in when fitting decor, to make sure it doesnt collapse while on it.


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Free roaming is fine as long as you cater for their needs, heat/UV/climbing/etc.

Logs/branches need to be at least as wide as the Ig. Apple branches will be safe.

They are excellant climbers/jumpers so as said secure everything, inside & out of the viv.

Make sure your room, where the Ig will roam, is user friendly; i.e. no power cords that they can chew/get tangled in. No objects they can knock over and fall on them when they are clambering about. If an Ig wants to go somewhere he will take the most direct route, they rarely walk around something, usually over. Carpets not very good for Igs as their claws can get caught in the fibres. Close all windows.

You can "potty train" your Ig, but takes time and accidents can still happen. Igs are creatures of habit, so once you find their fave spot to toilet, just put a cat litter tray down. Alternatively, bathe him every morning and let him do the business there. Goes without saying to clean afterwards.

Once he is used to his new set up, you will probably find that he will go back to his viv on his own accord to sleep.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Once adult, he wont actually have a viv. He will be purely free roaming. Will they climb/jump onto the windowsill? And can they climp/jump over stairgates?

Also, will they walk around at night? If so, am i in danger while i am sleeping?


Hygeine doesnt really bother me as suc, as he wont be allowed to free roam ishe isnt toilet trained, and thats that lol. 

It obviously bothers me, i dont want a dirty house, im jsut saying that if he isnt toilet trained, he doesnt free roam. SO i aint bothered in that sense


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry, I thought you said only free roaming when you where there. Ideally, it would be better to dedicate a room to him then and then let him come out of that when you are at home to supervise.

Yes, they can climb anything, especially if they can get their claws in for purchase. Igs are very persistant so where there's a will, there's a way lol

They don't usually walk around at night. He'll settle down on his fave spot before it gets dark and will be there until morning. However, he could be startled, especially as you are planning to share a room with him, so there is always a possibility.

What danger are you talking about? He won't hunt you down and attack you, especially if you take the time to thoroughly "tame" him whilst growing up. As long as you socialize properly and cater for his needs then you'll have a fantastic friend for life. I had a power cut once in the depths of a really cold Winter and so, let him sleep under the covers with me that night as I had no other means to warm him. I hardly slept a wink in case I rolled over on him but at least I kept him toasty. Did he thank me in the morning, did he buggery, just gave me the Iggy stare for waking him up then followed me to the kitchen for his breakfast lol

If you don't know the site already then you find this one really useful:

Melissa Kaplan's Green Iguana Care Collection

It's not just that page, loads of useful links within, especially if you are just starting out.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Another option i planned, is that in the day, keep him in a 6'x6'x4' viv, and at night let him come up to my room. If he was in my room, he would have his basking spot and whatever, but more room than if in his viv.

Yes, he will be dog tame if it can do it. 

Can you train them to come when called?


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Can you train them to come when called?


They are very intelligent, will recognise you & voice but as a rule, they do as they please.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Am not a massive fan of freeroaming myself but each to their own - if you feel happy that he is placid enough and that your home is iggy proofed suitably then there is no reason it shouldn't work.

Here area couple of pics of our old ig viv and of Godz the resident before we parted company. I went back to work and he went nuts  The UV light was moved for photo purposes only and sat closer to his basking point than on the pics, and the viv itself was built to measire by my hubby and me being 6x5x5 solid wood frame with mesh


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

not a huge fan of freeroaming iggys either ive found iggys thrive in a constant habitat.
heres a couple of pictures of my iguana enclosure.which includes a pond and outdoor enclosure for use in the summer.


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

well weeminx in allways love seeing pics of your iggy setup :no1:

heres stellas new setup:








oh and more fake plants will be going in at end of week when i get paid and also tom the reason bottom is empty is for space for eitehr pond or lower branches not sure yet just incase you wondered why bottom was empty and tbh i dont like free roaming 24 hours i lets stella out when ever im in but not when im out or a sleep only when shes supervised ,and for branches ive got long fat one sin here but also smaller ones i just use a mix really only one 1 of the branches is fake all others i use i get from local field so i think apple branch things will be fine aslong as soaked as you would other branches : victory: sorry for long post lol


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Adam, thats looking good now, is she in it yet? What else is too do?

Weeminx i love that 'viv'. How big is the outside part?

Brittone, how big is it? That has made my mind up, i want one exactly like yours! I like the wooded end lol.


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

yes mate shes in tehre now and doing good shes seems to love it just gotta add maybe a pond when funds allow me too and thinking bout some more at bottom now as it looks to bare she could with bit more to do so gonna get some more for bottom soon to : victory:


----------

